
Coulomb explosion - dkarapetyan
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coulomb_explosion
======
m1el
Recent example of a coulomb explosion with sodium:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmlAYnFF_s8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmlAYnFF_s8)

~~~
stared
^ A great research started on YouTube, which ended up in Nature:
[http://www.nature.com/nchem/journal/v7/n3/full/nchem.2161.ht...](http://www.nature.com/nchem/journal/v7/n3/full/nchem.2161.html).

It's why it makes sense to study "already well understood" processes (to the
point that sodium explosion is used as one of typical chemistry experiments
for high schools).

------
theon144
Recently appeared in this really interesting /r/AskScience thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/2ycv92/when_lig...](https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/2ycv92/when_light_strikes_a_metal_a_photon_can_excite_an/)

------
robewald
Thanks for posting. It is not really relevant right now, but an interesting
concept that might be handy when facing other problems.

